# Stolen - Maisie, 11.2hh approx, dun mare - Devon



## cally6008 (22 April 2011)

There are no photos of Maisie, unfortunately, due to severe pc crash and 
"expert" then erasing the pc. I do realise this makes it harder to find her.

'MAISIE'
Crime Ref: 786 29/03/07

Breed - NEW FOREST
Gender - Mare

Description / Comments
No white markings. She has very small ears and when eating tilts her head to 
the side and slurps. her food. Timid. Date stolen: November 2005 On loan for 
1 year previous to this date)

(taken from NED) Maisie was on short-term loan and agreement signed. Loanee 
refuses to return her and refused to let me see her when I asked for her 
return. She has not been seen since August 2005 despite the ILPH and other 
people trying to find her where she was supposed to be kept in Devon. Loanee 
did not have permission to move my pony and did not have the passport, so 
was breaking the Law if she moved her without the passport. Loanee a dealer 
I have since found out. I was told my pony would be a companion only but 
suspect she has been used to breed from. Warrell is loanee's surname and 
think she has tried to get another passport

Colour - Dun
Height - 11.1 HH (passport states 119cm so 11.3hh)
Age - unknown (passport states born 1992)
Stolen from - Clawton, Holsworthy, Devon EX22 6QG
Date of Theft - 19-04-0011
Region - Stolen Horse Register, Tel: 0870 870 7107, E-Mail: 
info@farmkey.co.uk


----------



## Penny Less (23 April 2011)

sorry confused here, stolen in 2005, but last para saystheft  19.4.0011 ?


----------



## cally6008 (23 April 2011)

StolenHorseRegister inputted date wrong, the 19.04.0011 should read 19.04.2011


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 April 2011)

CONFUSED ALSO.When was she actually stolen????????


----------



## cally6008 (26 April 2011)

>> She has not been seen since August 2005


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 April 2011)

Why wasnt it reported earlier?


----------



## cally6008 (26 April 2011)

It was reported to Horsewatch earlier. Unfortunately the horsewatch person didn't get details put on the Stolen Horse Register for whatever reasons I don't know. 

The main thing now is that the details are on the register and we are in contact with the person Maisie was stolen from and are helping spread to word about this pony to see if anyone recognises her from the details given


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 April 2011)

go onto the ned  website see if you can trace her there


http://www.nedonline.co.uk/public/Home.aspx


----------



## cally6008 (28 April 2011)

She is already listed as missing on the NED website


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 April 2011)

hope you find her  oooooooooooo i love duns


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (28 April 2011)

well  southall is closed but they have a market in langley on a wed  also Reading sales is still on try contacting them


----------

